# **DIRECT DEPOSIT NOT SHOWING IN BANK** CASH OUT FAIL



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow so it shows my cash out posted to my account on the app but I have NOTHING in my bank. The most scandalous company I've ever done business with. They crash their own technology to get out of paying their employees. It's DUMB to lure and entice people to drive then SHUT OFF THEIR $$MONEY$$ after they've worked for hours running your f$%king deliveries. Yeah I'm pretty PISSED OFF this keeps happening I will be joining the first lawsuit to sue for emotional damages from this crooked company. There's only so much people are going to take of this bullsh$%


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Breath in. Calm down. Breath out.

Did You check the last 4 of the card on file, make sure no one hacked your account and changed it? Have you called your bank to ask if theres a pending charge? Have you talked to Uber support about where the transaction is?

The only time I've had issues with pay was during the great instant pay outage of 2018.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

It FINALLY hit this morning. It's just sad these issues are a CONSTANT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

INSOLVENT !

UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Scott Singley said:


> It FINALLY hit this morning. It's just sad these issues are a CONSTANT.


Guarantee You its an issue with your bank. I use instant pay once a week and 99% of the time it has deposited within 5 seconds, the 1% was during the great instant pay outage of 2018.

How often do you cash out? As desperate as you sound for cash, I'm guessing multiple times a week?


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

It came through this morning It's BOA and I doubt it's my bank The app is having issues sending requests today so uuuummmm yeaaaaaahhhhhh Yay Uber technicians They need to hire some Microsoft people to help the hackers they have over there xD


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Scott Singley said:


> It came through this morning It's BOA and I doubt it's my bank The app is having issues sending requests today so uuuummmm yeaaaaaahhhhhh Yay Uber technicians They need to hire some Microsoft people to help the hackers they have over there xD


How do you know your lack of request is an app issue versus lack of demand? You also had a distinct lack of addressing how often you instant pay. Banks are beginning to address the over use/abuse of their debit refund system.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Guarantee You its an issue with your bank. I use instant pay once a week and 99% of the time it has deposited within 5 seconds, the 1% was during the great instant pay outage of 2018.
> 
> How often do you cash out? As desperate as you sound for cash, I'm guessing multiple times a week?


Why are you using instant pay once a week? Too desperate to wait for weekly deposit?


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

What I'm losing in GAS driving long distances I kind if need instant pay to keep fueling up. Lol

It wont be as bad now that I've learned to stay in one area instead of driving 20 miles away for a $4 McDonald's


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

I had this happen a few days ago. It took about 12 hours, but eventually the money appeared in my account. Normally the funds are in my account in a matter of minutes (usually around 5 minutes or less for Uber; slightly longer with Lyft). 

I'm actually impressed they went through the trouble to make instant pay available to us and 95% of the time, it works as it's designed to... at least for me.

Let's be honest -- Any other time you've had money deposited into your account by an "employer", received a credit and/or refund or are generally owed money, it can take several days or sometimes, up to a week. 

While the bugs and issues are certainly annoying and inconvenient, I'm glad that we have this option available and MOST of the time it works just fine. How many other places can you name which pay you almost immediately after you have earned your money?


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I had this happen a few days ago. It took about 12 hours, but eventually the money appeared in my account. Normally the funds are in my account in a matter of minutes (usually around 5 minutes or less for Uber; slightly longer with Lyft).
> 
> I'm actually impressed they went through the trouble to make instant pay available to us and 95% of the time, it works as it's designed to... at least for me.
> 
> ...


Any place that doesn't require me the supply the expensive equipment essential to the job. And any other employer that guaranteed you could get paid daily and continually didn't follow through with that promise would be under investigation


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> Why are you using instant pay once a week? Too desperate to wait for weekly deposit?


Because I do agree in not letting them have my money at longer than they need. I cash out every Sunday morning (4am) when I'm done for the week. I have a full time job that pays all my bills and plenty in savings, if instant pay disappeared I wouldnt shed a tear.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daily pay was ubers way to compete with cab driving for Drivers.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Because I do agree in not letting them have my money at longer than they need. I cash out every Sunday morning (4am) when I'm done for the week. I have a full time job that pays all my bills and plenty in savings, if instant pay disappeared I wouldnt shed a tear.[/QUOT


Seems really strange for someone with soooo much money to take the risks involved with your car just for a hobby



steveK2016 said:


> Because I do agree in not letting them have my money at longer than they need. I cash out every Sunday morning (4am) when I'm done for the week. I have a full time job that pays all my bills and plenty in savings, if instant pay disappeared I wouldnt shed a tear.


And if you don't want them having your money any longer than they need to why wait a week. Your constantly putting down other people that use instant pay says way more about you than you think


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> Seems really strange for someone with soooo much money to take the risks involved with your car just for a hobby
> 
> And if you don't want them having your money any longer than they need to why wait a week. Your constantly putting down other people that use instant pay says way more about you than you think


Soooo much money is having 6 figures in the bank. I don't have that much.

I also like having money, and driving prevents me from spending money. I'm also spending several hours out of pocket taking flight classes until my GI Bill kicks in for my IFR training, $165 an hour in a. Cessna 172 adds up.

They also are instant paying because they need the money, not because they are just doing their weekly cash out. 99% of daily cash outters do it out of desperation and you know it.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Soooo much money is having 6 figures in the bank. I don't have that much.
> 
> I also like having money, and driving prevents me from spending money. I'm also spending several hours out of pocket taking flight classes until my GI Bill kicks in for my IFR training, $165 an hour in a. Cessna 172 adds up.
> 
> They also are instant paying because they need the money, not because they are just doing their weekly cash out. 99% of daily cash outters do it out of desperation and you know it.


You sound really desperate


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> You sound really desperate


Totally desperate!


----------

